# RIP Warhammer Fantasy



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been on and off the Warhammer World for a while, and I guess the success of the 40k world has blinded me from the Fantasy scenario for a long time. But Wow! After some revelations from the last Fantasy Book! I was wowed, both in a good and bad way. Mostly, I loved the broad scope of the main characters in the series contributing to something big. But the ending... was kind of sad. An end to the world which I used to play with my friends. You could pretty much say that all of us literally fought these battles from these stories. So we know first hand all the energy, fun and stuff we had. I guess this thread is a farewell and hopefully a hello to another fantasy series which will be amazing hopefully.

Its a chance for all of us to wave and say goodbye to all the battles we lost and won, and the campaigns we struggled for in a local GW store fighting amongst ourselves because of cocked dice and misinterpretation of the rules. 


What I will personally remember:

Been always cherishing and loving the Warhammer Fantasy models, but I guess my last real successful drive with the game was during the Lustria campaign, where I led my Empire army against everyone and got second place in the midwest region. I collected so much lustria gold by being the notorious canon sniper. Always being lucky hitting characters and making miss their "look out sir." Occasionally I would "Accidentally" overshoot units to destroy more crucial units. I also missed the times when new Bretonnian players would charge Empire knights and get owned. It was the best and funnest campaign I was ever part of. This one time Archeon charged by unit of swordsmen and challenged my champion... then whiffed. Then got charged in the rear with my inner circle.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Your warm disposition on the matter is very welcomed 

hopefully with this new edition, we can make new memories. It sounds like it will allow some more varied modes of play, which I love as it appeals to more story based play.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Your warm disposition on the matter is very welcomed
> 
> hopefully with this new edition, we can make new memories. It sounds like it will allow some more varied modes of play, which I love as it appeals to more story based play.


The Warhammer world was very limited. I wonder if they will make a bigger world and more lands. I feel that was the major success of the fantasy world. Introducing new races, new land, new fluff, new campaigns.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ckcrawford said:


> The Warhammer world was very limited. I wonder if they will make a bigger world and more lands. I feel that was the major success of the fantasy world. Introducing new races, new land, new fluff, new campaigns.


Indeed, I don't see why people seem so adversed to the new setting. Who says we are losing the old setting? Why can't the game take place back then? Or now, Or in the future? It almost seems like a stunted way to view things, that the game can only take place during one era. I'm actually impressed GW has thrown this much of an imaginative injection into the fluff. So the last Archaon book had a dismal ending, dismal in a sense that it was bleak, upsetting, depressing, but does that mean there won't be more after? Hell no. It seems people slamming their fists on the table over this have no fore-thought, that they can't imagine GW will add anything beyond the last ET book. Every single rumour has says there is more to come, and that you will be able to use your 8th army in 9th ed, but that gets completely overlooked such that people can whine about the negatives.

/rant.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@Einherjar667 & @ckcrawford 
I agree. The existing warhammer world was both limited and really derivative.

But don't take that to mean I disliked it. I've had a number of fantasy armies and enjoyed the game and setting.

I think most people are naturally change averse, so a change to the setting this potentially drastic has players in a twist especially over the uncertainty. They're worried despite GW's assurances that their army will either change drastically or be gone for good. 

There's also an interesting dynamic at work here regarding who "owns" the game: GW or the players. If the players own the game then we can play using any setting or rules we want, if GW owns it then we're always contending with the officially sanctioned setting. GW can always publish new stuff but the players have the rules and miniatures - who really owns it? 

And of further interest is whether or not this change officially wipes out the old setting or not, OR if it signifies a schism like the 30k/40k split. Where both game worlds exist in tandem and are usable in tandem and don't directly affect one another. 

That's honestly the most sensible and inclusive way forward, otherwise the _End Times_ story didn't mean anything. But if in the new edition players can choose between playing a "classic setting" game using the current combat rules or playing an "after end times" reboot game then everyone should be able to play and have fun. Because fun is what it's about at the end of the day, right?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree with you totally. I think GW recognises the success of 30k and it's relation to 40k, and thought that fantasy needed the same depth. As awesome and beloved as the Old and New Worlds were and are, they don't really have the internal history that 40k has. Our reality has many major and cataclysmic events in it's past: The rampage and domination of the Huns, Alexander the Great's Empire, the Roman Empire, the birth and execution of Christ, The Revolutionary War, the two World Wars, MAJOR, AMAZING AND WORLD SHAPING EVENTS, 40k has the Horus Heresy, but Fantasy doesn't really have much of that, oh wait, now it does, The End Times.

If you ask me, maybe someone at GW hopes that 20 years from now, players look back at the End Times the same way we look back at the Horus Heresy, and actually feel it's presence in the lore's history.

disclaimor: I am not saying that Fantasy has zero momentous events, it just lacks a majorly defining and world defining event the same way 40k has the Horus Heresy.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> I am not saying that Fantasy has zero momentous events, it just lacks a majorly defining and world defining event the same way 40k has the Horus Heresy.


Er... the First War against Chaos, where the polar gates collapsed and Daemons ran rampant across the entire world? Aenarion taking up Widowmaker to banish daemonic legions before fighting the four main Greater Daemons of the Chaos Gods in an epic duel? Defence of Itza? Creating the Vortex to suck magical energy out of the world? That was kind of a big deal.

Arguments can also be made for Kul's invasion (Great War against Chaos), Mazdamundi destroying the Dwarven empire with his landscaping project, Nagash/Lahmia vs Nehekhara and the creation of Necromancy, and the Sundering. That's without going into any of the huge, albeit not 'world-defining' wars such as the first and third Vampire Wars, Gorbad Ironclaw's invasion, or one of the three great invasions of Sigmar's time (Azazel, Battle of Black Fire Pass, Nagash again).

Yes, I know not all the races played a major part in any one of these events, but that's the same with the Horus Heresy, which basically only impacts Imperial and mortal Chaos timelines - 30k is way too early for Tyranids, Tau or the still-slumbering Necrons to be involved; Eldar had their giant catastrophe before humans even existed let alone conquered the galaxy; Orks don't really care because whatever casualties they took during the Great Crusade obviously didn't hinder them all that much.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am not saying wfb doesn't have a past, but it doesn't exactly have a massive novel series dedicated to it, or it's own game like 30k does. I am not looking for a pissing contest here but there is no comparison of 30k to WFB's past history.

And none of those listed events shapes the warhammer world in the same way the horus heresy has shaped 40k's SINGLE HANDEDLY. Where as the End Times can. While it doesn't effect xenos directly, it is THE can of worms for the 40k universe.

My only point is that WFB's story gets a centerpiece event now, possibly.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> it doesn't exactly have a massive novel series dedicated to it


I should hope not if the Heresy series is any example!

You have a fair point, bit of Devil's advocacy going on here :victory:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Are we going to see a fundamental change in game mechanics, or just plot? Because I'm just trying to start up a new Dark Elf army and will be a little pissed if suddenly the entire army becomes invalid... :laugh:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sethis said:


> Are we going to see a fundamental change in game mechanics, or just plot? Because I'm just trying to start up a new Dark Elf army and will be a little pissed if suddenly the entire army becomes invalid... :laugh:


The amalgum of rumours seem to point to:

Combined armies ala End Times (So your DE should be as fine as my WoC, but will eventually be part of a larger Elf faction, same with Chaos, and forces of Order in one iteration or another.)

multiple modes of play, one is a skirmish game called Age of Sigmar, and another seems to be very similar to 8th ed.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> The amalgum of rumours seem to point to:
> 
> Combined armies ala End Times (So your DE should be as fine as my WoC, but will eventually be part of a larger Elf faction, same with Chaos, and forces of Order in one iteration or another.)
> 
> multiple modes of play, one is a skirmish game called Age of Sigmar, and another seems to be very similar to 8th ed.


Aren't the rules in the GW End of Times books? I was going to read the Black Library End of Times. I imagine the rules have consequences in combining armies. I think parts of the Dark Eldar would be potentially attack their allies for example.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope. "basically take anything but you're still limited to army choices", so no mixing and matching High Elf Generals with Wood Elf Weapons and Dark Elf Talismans etc.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

So rumors say the old ones may still be alive. Thats basically square one right?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, perhaps the lizardmen went to find them, and 9th ed picks up with teir return


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

does anyone know how different the GW end of times is compared to the BL versions? Lol. like anyone read both of them.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

If I could back in time I would have done dark elves. Empire looked too pansie, and I hated that red and white scheme.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ive heard mixed things about how well the BL and GW books line up :/

I've dug out all my WoC and bagged them up for transport in anticipation!


----------

